# REQUEST: Gun Metal Grey GTRs



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone here has any high quality pictures of gun metal grey GTRs. i know the colour was a standard item for R32s (my favourite) but has anyone resprayed an R33 or R34 to this colour code?


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Rob's R33 looks awesome in dark grey...*

I know it's not gunmetal, but it's a nice colour!

I'm sure it's a standard colour too?
Hope he doesn't mind


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Not as clean as Justins ...



















Can someone ban him


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)




----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

was Gunmetal Grey a standard color on the R33 GTR's? 

My brother drives a Gunmetal gret R33 GTS, so I know that the color was available on non-GTR's, but now that I think about it I can't recall ever seeing a Gunmetal Grey R33 GTR on the roads over here....


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

matt j said:


> I know it's not gunmetal, but it's a nice colour!
> 
> I'm sure it's a standard colour too?
> Hope he doesn't mind


I, for one, certainly don't mind you posting that pic up, cos that's one hell of a gorgeous looking R33 IMO   Not seen it before, what's the specs???


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That R33 looks tight . . . . would also like to know if that's a standard color?
:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Durzel said:


> As this is a question often asked on the forum, here is a list of the popular paint codes for the Skyline range:
> 
> <font face="Courier New" size="3">BNR32
> *KH2* - Gun Grey Metallic
> ...


Does this help?
I too have not seen a standard Gun Grey R33.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Hyrev:bowdown1:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

MADsteve said:


> I, for one, certainly don't mind you posting that pic up, cos that's one hell of a gorgeous looking R33 IMO   Not seen it before, what's the specs???


Full spec here I think http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=46755


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks guys i appreciate it.

I really like the gun metal grey r32 gtr, its just mean and sexy. Im currently saving for one. 

Thanks again for your help. That R33 looks pretty sweet too in that colour.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)




----------



## Rob Barron (Aug 11, 2003)

Hi Matt,

No worries mate, the colour is infect KN6 However, other KN6 coloured cars I’ve seen don’t seem to have the purple fleck in them like mine does!

MADsteve

The spec of the car can be seen at http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=46755

BTW It’s going up for sale soon!!

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=8288764&uid=3550413

http://paranoid.is-a-geek.com/Bílamyndir/teitur/album/index_html.html


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)




----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Just the one from me today !


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

JUSTTINFOX that's an amazing picture of a stunning R32:clap: Which make of wheel are they?


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Grey, my favourite colour.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

daytona: They're genuine Nismo LMGT4's, same as on JasonGTR's beauty above. 

Hey we should have started up a gunmetal grey R32 GT-R only thread! I love all the subtle differences in all the above R32 GT-R's!!! So cool. 

Here's more, just because I love my beasty, as all of you surely love yours.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

My car is being humbled by some of the shots in this thread 

Need to clean it, and get out on the streets driving.

Fantastic shots Justin. Car looks at home on street or track.
Or at the docks Jason


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Ah any excuse to show off 




























Before top, after below... a year and a half of ownership and its changed a bit









and how about my semi-built gunmetal GTS beasty:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Gunmetal engine bay


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks guys,

Justin your car is ****ing awesome.

I dont think your to far from where i am either. When i get my car we should go for a cruise. Do you know if there is a sydney skyline club?

Thanks again guys those are some sexy ladies.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Lambo Girgo Avalon


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

GoingGTR: WOW!!!

AndrewD: Cheers dude, try www.sau.com.au, they have a dinner night often, and cruises and show and shines too. Or come join us at www.jdmstyletuning.com for our monthly meets, always a nice crowd and really cool cars too.


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

A photo of my old V-Spec II, now owned by seiko:










Will post photos of my new late '94 Gunmetal Grey Zenitani prepared R32 GTR when it arrives in September!


----------



## mammaryman (Jun 11, 2005)

Rob Barron said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> No worries mate, the colour is infect KN6 However, other KN6 coloured cars I’ve seen don’t seem to have the purple fleck in them like mine does!
> 
> ...


Hey Rob, as you can see mine has more purple than gunmetal but is still KN6. I reckon this paint code varies loads. I'm having it resprayed soon, I'm really hoping it turns out like yours!!


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

Im speechless,

Thanks all for the the top pictures

Jason, thanks for the those links, i'll be sure to join officially once i get my own beast 

Thanks again guys


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

FOB from Japan:









cleaned up and all mine 









all shiny next to my runabout beater Scoupe Turbo (I particularly like how the shade of the finish came out in this one):


----------



## dickie 1690 (Aug 11, 2006)

*lookin tidy*



knight said:


>


Nice car there looking tidy as all skylines do:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

